#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  >  安利兽人游戏与漫画！

## Infinity

1.notes of hearts
自定义第一视角文字游戏，有龙族攻略线啊，肌肉超帅！不过只出了两章？
2.家有大猫
不用多说吧，很有名气的
3.鳞翼天使
4个攻略人物，2男2女，都是龙欧，不过个人觉得画质一般
4.履云志
古风兽人文字游戏，不过不喜欢里面的剧情，很烦琐，只有2章。。
以上游戏在bilibuli有视频的
漫画的话到现在为止都是18r呢，好无语。。。可以去腐漫控资源区漫画区兽人漫画里找，不过都肉香浓郁。慎入啊。

----------

